# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  narucivanje preko interneta

## coprnica

Nasla sam na www.nickysdiapers.com da imaju dostavu i za Hrvatsku.Da li je netko narucivao pelene preko njih? Kak je sa carinom na pelene?

----------


## orlica

Nemam pojma za carinu, ali poštarina je navodno jako skupa pa si to isto prouči!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Nisam naručivala od ovih, ali jesam od drugih. Nikad nikakve carine, a ne sjećam se ni da je poštarina bila skupa. I obično bi brzo stizale, brže nego kad naručiš nešto iz Hrvatske.

----------


## mala-vila

ne kuzim ovaj link- preko njih mozes naruciti pelene od vise proizvodaca? ili sam nekaj krivo shvatila?

----------


## coprnica

Oni prodaju prefold pelene, ne znam koji proizvodac, ali pise da imaju dostavu i za Hrvatsku. Samo je postarina oko 20 $ i ako mi jos zaracuanju i carinu - skupo

----------


## _mima

Molila bih cure koje su naručivale preko neta za par preporuka od koga naručiti.  Tek krećem pa se teško snalazim. Hvala

----------

